

Interview: Mailbox app founder Gentry Underwood - abdophoto
http://thetechblock.com/interview-mailbox-gentry-underwood/

======
asc76
What will it take for email, text messages, iMessages, etc. to all converge
into one?

~~~
kesernio
I somewhat disagree with the idea. I personally like having dedicated apps
performing dedicated functions. Text messages are a different type of
communication than email.

